# Fire up the #### spreader!



## Blazin

We got's a gardening forum!


----------



## 8433jeff

Blazin said:


> We got's a gardening forum!



You must have a fleet of them spreaders.


----------



## hanniedog

This isn't going to amount to a hill of beans.


----------



## farmer steve

hanniedog said:


> This isn't going to amount to a hill of beans.



whats a flatlander from ohio know? cant let my wife see that she's from toledo.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mainewoods

Going out to plow a piece right now - with my F250 and 8' Fisher plow. I will see dirt yet!!


----------



## hanniedog

It is nice to be able to see from one end of the farm to the other without being in an airplane. There are a few guys out chisel plowing, we have about 200 acres to do but it is still to dern cold and the ground just ain't fit in our opinion.


----------



## logging22

Is this the new rep thread?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Blazin

logging22 said:


> Is this the new rep thread?:msp_ohmy:



It is now :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22

Blazin said:


> It is now :hmm3grin2orange:



It worked.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Blazin

logging22 said:


> It worked.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## mainewoods

Thanks for all the likes everyone - I think I just became a full member. Since I am old , how do I become a senior member? :msp_confused:


----------



## farmer steve

mainewoods said:


> Thanks for all the likes everyone - I think I just became a full member. Since I am old , how do I become a senior member? :msp_confused:



you have to be older than dirt to become a senior member or at least remember when it was first made.:hmm3grin2orange:
seriously i think its how many posts u do. like 100.this will be a good forumkeep posting.


----------



## 8433jeff

farmer steve said:


> you have to be older than dirt to become a senior member or at least remember when it was first made.:hmm3grin2orange:
> seriously i think its how many posts u do. like 100.*this will be a good forum*keep posting.



Typical farmer wishing.


----------



## Blazin

8433jeff said:


> Typical farmer wishing.



You know that how? Farming has nothing to do with that couch that's lodged in your ass...


----------



## Arbonaut

Somebody start a farmer joke forum. I know a couple. I know one thing, if you are gonna grow any kind of garden, the first thing is you better have a sense of humor.


----------



## Arbonaut

Blazin said:


> You know that how? Farming has nothing to do with that couch that's lodged in your ass...



Goodness gracious, one would hope that was the other way around.


----------



## logging22

Arbonaut said:


> Somebody start a farmer joke forum. I know a couple. I know one thing, if you are gonna grow any kind of garden, the first thing is you better have a sense of humor.




We are waiting already. Joke on brother..


----------



## REJ2

Yukon Gold taters, beets, snow peas, and spinach all in the ground. Game on, from here on!!
Tomatoes, squash, cukes, okra have to wait until late April.


----------



## TermiteBuffet

logging22 said:


> Is this the new rep thread?:msp_ohmy:



Gotcha ......manure filled rep bomb


----------



## TermiteBuffet

REJ2 said:


> Yukon Gold taters, beets, snow peas, and spinach all in the ground. Game on, from here on!!
> Tomatoes, squash, cukes, okra have to wait until late April.



I just put my Yukon golds in the ground last week , beside some Kennebec's 1st time for the gold we'll see how they do. Termite


----------



## s13rymos

Thinking about peaches and cream sweet corn this year... Anyone ever have it?


----------



## 8433jeff

Blazin said:


> You know that how? Farming has nothing to do with that couch that's lodged in your ass...



I have been around farming all my life, #####. Cutting wood and throwing a tarp over it isn't farming.


----------



## 8433jeff

s13rymos said:


> Thinking about peaches and cream sweet corn this year... Anyone ever have it?



No, plant it and see. I've had really good sweet corn about twice from my garden, seems like it needs a bigger patch than I usually plant to do really well, and for me, its easier to buy it roadside than to plant, kinda like the rest of the garden, actually.


----------



## hanniedog

Try planting any garden here right now and you will be wasting your time. Ground is way to cold, stuff would just rot. Supposed to starting warming up but will also bring rain with it which is fine.


----------



## farmer steve

8433jeff said:


> I have been around farming all my life, #####. Cutting wood and throwing a tarp over it isn't farming.



another TARPER, d##n.


----------



## farmer steve

8433jeff said:


> its easier to buy it roadside than to plant, kinda like the rest of the garden, actually.



Thats what we like to hear.


----------



## farmer steve

s13rymos said:


> Thinking about peaches and cream sweet corn this year... Anyone ever have it?



are you talking about bi-color? a real good one is called Montauk. Seedway sells it ,i think they are close to u.


----------



## farmer steve

Arbonaut said:


> Somebody start a farmer joke forum. I know a couple. I know one thing, if you are gonna grow any kind of garden, the first thing is you better have a sense of humor.



what did the farmer say when his dog died?





























doggone:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blazin

8433jeff said:


> I have been around farming all my life, #####. Cutting wood and throwing a tarp over it isn't farming.



Settle down little guy, I was just seeing if you were paying attention


----------



## 8433jeff

farmer steve said:


> Thats what we like to hear.



In the town I live in, (where we are paying for sewer and water for 125 new lots put in 5 years ago, and there is now 6 houses in the development), watering a garden would drive me to the poor house. For the two of us, the water bill is usually around/over $100 a month. Thats only for water and sewer, and I quit using the softener a while back. That cut the bill by about $30.

I can get a dozen ears from the canning factory stand (Seneca/Green Giant) in town for $5 after the first of August. The farmer I worked for in high school plants about 3-4 acres of it, and its really good stuff for $6 a dozen, 10 miles from me. I drive through another town where there is another canning factory to and from work, hauled sweet corn silage from yet another plant near here last year, and before that hauled rock from a quarry that was surrounded by irrigated ground where the second crop was sweet corn, after peas. And we had a few meals from the boss, who planted a half acre and had a really good crop, that was Pioneer bi-colored candy.

Plenty of fresh veggies near here.


----------



## Arbonaut

farmer steve said:


> what did the farmer say when his dog died?



opcorn:


BTW, Kennebec was developed by the USDA in the forties when all was great guns for that victory garden movement. That's still gotta be the best all around Irish potato. If you can find, "Green Mountain," you can do a little better. Those are real hard to get in the Midwest. Maine Certified seed potato is the best in the world.


----------



## Mike Cantolina

It was 16f this morning but should be nice the next 10 days if the weather is correct.


----------



## farmer steve

Mike Cantolina said:


> It was 16f this morning but should be nice the next 10 days if the weather is correct.



we had 25* not conducive for gardnening. 70's next week.


----------



## Blazin

Gonna be the end of May before I plant anything, unless there's some sorta weather revelation :msp_unsure:


----------



## mainewoods

They are saying that once this massive Atlantic storm, stuck in the Omega blocking pattern, moves away that our weather will improve. The wind is drying us out fast up here for sure . Snow is going fast. Hope is in sight!


----------



## Arbonaut

Changin fluids in the BCS 852 as we speak.


----------



## mainewoods

Sweet looking tiller. Sure puts my old faithful Troy-Bilt to shame . She's almost through her 2nd set of tines and still starts second pull. Think I need me a BCS though before CAD strikes again.


----------



## s13rymos

You cant beat a old troy bilt... we have a horse with a 7hp subaru repower.. works like a champ


----------



## Blazin

Last years' load of DSS poop, and muh Ariens tiller


----------



## mainewoods

I have been very impressed with my Horse too - never had a problem with it other than the shift cable. I haven't been very nice to it either but it has tilled many a mile.


----------



## Arbonaut

Second set of tines on the BCS. At one time, I had an old Rototiller brand walk-behind which was a two-stroke. There's very little today built like that old 1940's? Rototiller.


----------



## Arbonaut




----------



## tbow388

*Old and New*

This was last years borrowed tiller.







This is this years tiller that my son bought me. The reverse tines rock!


----------



## Genius.

Did someone say #### spreader?

The first 7500 gallons out of the spring, about 1.5 million gallons to go before planting....


----------



## Blazin

Genius. said:


> Did someone say #### spreader?
> 
> The first 7500 gallons out of the spring, about 1.5 million gallons to go before planting....



That's cheatin! :msp_w00t:


----------



## farmer steve

Genius. said:


> Did someone say #### spreader?
> 
> The first 7500 gallons out of the spring, about 1.5 million gallons to go before planting....



pig s##t i hate the smell of pig s##t.i can handle any other kind but pig s##t. closest pig farm is 7 miles away and i know when their cleanin out the pit. i can smell it just lookin at the pictures. nice lookin spreader though.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff

Genius. said:


> Did someone say #### spreader?
> 
> The first 7500 gallons out of the spring, about 1.5 million gallons to go before planting....



Tell me you close the window.

I suppose it doesn't make that much of a difference. Always been able to tell if equipment has been on a hog farm, even after refurbishment at the dealer.


----------



## hanniedog

Ah swine fertilizer the smell of money.


----------



## Genius.

8433jeff said:


> Tell me you close the window.
> 
> I suppose it doesn't make that much of a difference. Always been able to tell if equipment has been on a hog farm, even after refurbishment at the dealer.



What do you mean hog farms stink?


----------



## 8433jeff

Genius. said:


> What do you mean hog farms stink?



Just worried about the dust.


----------



## Genius.

8433jeff said:


> Just worried about the dust.



That's why one local farm pulls their 4800 gallon #### spreader with a 9500 series JD in March...

Usually his tires on the tank are not rolling, they are pushing mud

Then he wonders why he can't grow crops and no one lets him put #### on their land


----------



## Genius.

8433jeff said:


> Tell me you close the window.
> 
> .



Yea, I keep it closed.

Tgat was my first load and needed to hear things run and get my settings right.

With a window open that screws up the climate control in the cab


----------



## 8433jeff

Genius. said:


> That's why one local farm pulls their 4800 gallon #### spreader with a 9500 series JD in March...
> 
> Usually his tires on the tank are not rolling, they are pushing mud
> 
> Then he wonders why he can't grow crops and no one lets him put #### on their land



People think its no big deal. I spread turkey ash for a guy last spring with our spinner/floater. Set the conveyor up so the trucks (live bottom conveyor) can back in from the road, nice wide driveway, easy. Come back from spreading a load to find the last truck set up on the other side. No tracks over there before this, hes truck number seven. Tells me I should have placed the conveyor somewhere else, its kinda soft. And that he could barely get around the conveyor, why would somebody park it there?

Last time he hauled to me. Couple pictures to his boss with WTF? under them and then "Never again" under the truck door pic.


----------



## DSS

What the hell is turkey ash?

And I think you had one of our old drivers.


----------



## Blazin

DSS said:


> What the hell is turkey ash?
> 
> And I think you had one of our old drivers.



It's turkey #### you dumbass, look behind you.


----------



## DSS

Blazin said:


> It's turkey #### you dumbass, look behind you.




I did look behind me and saw nothing. 

Then I looked way way down, and there you were.


----------



## Blazin

DSS said:


> I did look behind me and saw nothing.
> 
> Then I looked way way down, and there you were.



You saw nothing because your ass blocks the mirrors, and yes I'm down here. Just not way way down, that would the hamburglar from the PAS.


----------



## 8433jeff

DSS said:


> What the hell is turkey ash?
> 
> And I think you had one of our old drivers.



Ashes From Poultry Manure Proving To Be A Good Source of Fertilizer for Corn and Soybean Farmers | Crop Chemicals content from Corn and Soybean Digest

Turkey litter is either spread fresh, composted, or hauled to the plant out at Benson and burned for energy. then its crushed and trucked back to farmers for fertilizer.

Yes, there is money in it. Cargil has stuck there mitts in it now big time, and they don't do things like that unless there is money involved. The number of birds has dropped heavily due to feed prices, and the big boys are consolidating their hold on any and all income sources.

Thats fine, until they come out with #### like turkey bacon.

View attachment 288666


The two rides I spent most of the spring/summer/fall in last year, the fertilizer tender is now down the road.


----------



## DSS

I tried turkey bacon once. Actually twice, the first time and the last time.


----------



## DSS

You wouldn't think the manure would have any value left in it after its burnt. Who knew?

So the fly ash we put in concrete is fly poop? That's a lot of flies somewhere.


----------



## 8433jeff

DSS said:


> You wouldn't think the manure would have any value left in it after its burnt. Who knew?
> 
> So the fly ash we put in concrete is fly poop? That's a lot of flies somewhere.



I just liked the other post, so I'm not liking this one.

Is the fly ash sourced on the island or brought in?


----------



## DSS

8433jeff said:


> I just liked the other post, so I'm not liking this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the fly ash sourced on the island or brought in?




Comes from the mainland somewhere. Not enough flies here, too windy.


----------



## Blazin

DSS said:


> Comes from the mainland somewhere. Not enough flies here, too windy.


----------



## mainewoods

You think pig #### is bad ,farmers up here use liquified chicken #### on the hay fields . Ben known to make young children run and grown women cry.


----------

